# Rod building supply



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Is there a place in or around the San Antonio area where you can go to buy rod blanks and building supply? Or is online the only way to get stuff like that ?


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish I could tell you some places in San Antonio. But if you are trying to avoid on-line shopping there are a couple of other options when you are out and about.

In Corpus Christi you can try the only authorized Batson dealer in Texas, Roy's Bait and Tackle www.roysbait-tackle.com/

If you are further up the coast in the Clute/Freeport/Lake Jackson area, try Rosscos Outdoor (which is a sponsor on this site) www.rosscosoutdoor.com

Finally if you ever are headed towards Galveston, in La Marque (just north of Galveston) you can try Serious Tackle http://www.serious-tackle.com/

Best of luck to you


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks I'm in corpus more then I'm in any of the other places. The thing about online is u really don't get a feel for the action of the rod blank when you are buying it


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Darly, while I know it's always in your best interest to put that certain blank that you may be interested in in your hands that's not always going to be the case. Certainly try to find the nearest rodbuilding supply house near you to go in and test some blanks and take a look at different components. That's always the best route. But if you can't there's some very fine rodbuilding supply shops that will go out of their way to help you chosse what you may be looking for in blanks and components.

Take a look at this link: http://swamplandtackle.com/

Here you'l find many different items that may fit your needs. We are stocking distributors of Batson Rainshadow & Forecast blanks, Exclusive distributor of Castaway blanks, Phenix and American Tackle blanks. We also stock a large selection of Fuji guldes and components, Flex Coat and Threadmaster finish just to name a few of the larger companies we do business with. I also carry a huge selection of cork and custom EVA grips and decorative trim rings to give your grips a more custom look.

If there's anything that Swampland can help you out with don't hesitate to pick up the phone. I'm available 7 days a week. Just look up my no. on the contact us page on my website.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks will have to call you when I order the rod I'm building for myself


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Daryl, I have egg on my face. I can't believe that I forgot to mention Fishing Tackle Unlimited (www.fishingtackleunlimited.com) in Houston. This 2Cool sponsor is the world's largest tackle store and an excellent source of rodbuilding supplies for both the on-line and on-site customer. With FTU and the three I gave you earlier, that gives you four different options right here in Texas.

Should you decide to shop outside the Lone Star state then you should also look at C&M Tackle (www.acidrod.com), which is the top California-based rod building supplier. They are #1 on the west coast for good reasons, including the integrity of the operation.

If we can help you in any way, just go to our site www.diamond-ii.com or call us any time at 832.656.6499.

By the way, if you have not requested the free sample of DII, please be sure to do so. Just be patient. There have been over 100 requests and it is taking time to get them out.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

If your ever in Victoria, I can put some Batson rods in your hands.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

How much gig?


----------



## protruk (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a rod building shop here in San Antonio. Let me know what you're looking for, I "might" have the blank in stock here at the shop. Travis Meier (Meier Custom Rods). 210-842-6467 Call me to come by and test it.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I sell rods for 250, but I think your looking for blanks. I have several Batson RX8 and some RX7's if you ever want to put them in your hands before you order. Roy's has a few, but the prices are high and there is no organization, just lots of blanks on racks. Can be frustrating.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gig are those blanks good for a all around rod .......... Travis where in San Antonio are you located


----------



## protruk (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm on the northside Bulverde rd and 1604


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool Travis might call and meet up with u to just get a feel for the blank I live about 20 or 30 min from you


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I like the XP 843 for an all around blank. God for throwing tops and live bait and will handle small plastics also. The XSB is a little lite for throwing tops and cork/croker rigs, but slings weightless plastics. Shoot me an email if you have questions. I don't check this site to often. [email protected]. I know it's tough to but the right blank and I have several that work,but are just not the best for the application.


----------

